# Breakfast in Kitchener ...Thanks to everyone for attending. VERY ENJOYABLE!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sunday, February 24th

February 19/19
I have added "Bring "stuff" to sell/trade" to the title. 
Please be reasonable...this is a restaurant.

10:00 a.m (that is the time the restaurant opens on a Sunday)*

*Parking is behind the restaurant. Entrance to the parking is on the right in this pic...between the restaurant and "Oil Changers"







*

WEBSITE : Miltons Restaurant - Casual Dining and Lounge - Welcome










*Please do not PM me.*

*If you plan on attending...please post to let me know in the thread. 

I will then add your forum name to Post #2 (a list of those attending)*
I need to let the restaurant know the approximate number that will be attending.

I will make a list in this post as a way of letting some members know, in case they don't see this thread. If I miss your name, please don't be upset.
In addition, there is no order to the way the names appear.

Hope to see you there.

Please feel free to let others know...*Make sure they post if they plan on attending.*

@tgibson , @GTmaker , @guitarman2 , @GuitarT , @LexxM3 , @Ayr Guitars , @vokey design , @davetcan , @bigboki , @Milkman , @laristotle, @Budda , @Lola , @Scotty , @troyhead , @Verne , @sambonee , @markxander , @Mooh , @Adcandour , @jdto , @JHarasym , @Hammertone , @snacker , @savageblue , @torndownunit @Merlin, @Jim DaddyO
...to be continued


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

List of forum members attending:

@greco
@Fox Rox
@laristotle
@Hamstrung
sambonee...Unable to attend
@troyhead
@davetcan
@markxander
@GuitarT and son
@Budda
@Roryfan
@LexxM3


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Aww, wish I could join you guys.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I am in, thanks for organizing this Greco! I will invite a few other members as well


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> I am in, thanks for organizing this Greco! I will invite a few other members as well


Thanks. Please ask them to let me know in this thread if they plan on attending.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Boo, 5 hours from me. Good idea though!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> Boo, 5 hours from me. Good idea though!


Wish you could attend.
We have done this in the past. I chose the wrong restaurant last year as it was too small and too busy. Not this time!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Last time I was in Kitchener was for Supertramp's "Breakfast in America" tour. I wonder if they had breakfast in Kitchener as well.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Last time I was in Kitchener was for Supertramp's "Breakfast in America" tour. I wonder if they had breakfast in Kitchener as well.


Well if they did it wasn’t worth changing the lyrics over! They clearly didn’t have the poutineized eggs benny


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

greco said:


> List of forum members attending:


It's still a ways away, but if I'm available, I'll attend.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good for you guys and gals getting together . Have a good one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What's a typical Sunday breakfast in Kitchener-Waterloo (aka Kitcheloo) these days. Sausage on a Bun with sauerkraut and ShooFly pie? At least that is what I would have when I would go to the Market on Saturdays during university days


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Chances are I can't make it, but if it becomes possible, I'll head out. My weekends can be pretty hectic.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> Chances are I can't make it, but if it becomes possible, I'll head out. My weekends can be pretty hectic.


Could you please sign up a few days before if you decide to attend. Thanks.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Will do.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice. Fun.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Sweet, I am 50/50 at this point. My oldest has a Gymnastics competition that weekend out of town and they have yet to announce the schedule. If I can make it I am in, I will update when I know 100%. Thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I plan to be there.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ll come. Not too far.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Will definitely be there if I am in town — have a lot of continuous travel for a little while and very hard to predict exact dates, unfortunately.

Incidentally, @greco and I will be showing up drunk, since we live close enough to walk (brisk walk, but who cares when you’re drunk, amiright ).

 to @greco


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

stagger .. crawl .. roll, roll ..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had breakfast there in one of our visits. 

Maybe us from Ottawa can have one of ours here in the capital? Anyone wants to volunteer organizing this?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I've had breakfast there in one of our visits.
> 
> Maybe us from Ottawa can have one of ours here in the capital? Anyone wants to volunteer organizing this?


I’m not around right now but maybe in March.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I’m in! Thanks, @greco 

For some reason I didn’t see an alert from being tagged in your first post tho. Weird.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great idea. Too far for me but I would like to do something like this in my area. Bewdley has 2 restaurants one which has live music twice a week. That would be me my choice for anyone in the Port Hope, Cobourg, Peterborough area.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> Will definitely be there if I am in town — have a lot of continuous travel for a little while and very hard to predict exact dates, unfortunately.
> 
> Incidentally, @greco and I will be showing up drunk, since we live close enough to walk (brisk walk, but who cares when you’re drunk, amiright ).
> 
> to @greco


Ok so what time should I show up to your place 


troyhead said:


> I’m in! Thanks, @greco
> 
> For some reason I didn’t see an alert from being tagged in your first post tho. Weird.


I also did not receive an alert.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@tgibson Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GTmaker Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@guitarman2 Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GuitarT Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Ayr Guitars Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Milkman  Please read thread


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in, weather permitting.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lola Please read thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Scotty Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@markxander Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Mooh Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Jim DaddyO Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Adcandour Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@jdto Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@JHarasym Please read this thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Hammertone Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@snacker Please read this thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@savageblue Please read this thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@torndownunit Please read this thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Merlin Please read this thread


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

greco said:


> @jdto Please read this thread


Thanks 

I will have to check schedules with family and will let you know once I figure it out.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

greco said:


> @snacker Please read this thread


Hoping to make it, but I can't commit just yet 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> @Merlin Please read this thread


I’ve been following it. Not sure of my schedule.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> @Mooh Please read this thread


Awesome idea!
I'll check my calendar (my volunteer job might conflict).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

greco said:


> @Jim DaddyO Please read this thread


Thanks for mentioning me.

I don't go out much, or travel much, particularly in winter. I have no idea what's in store that far ahead of me. I will have to decline....unless of course there is a shift in circumstances and I will adjust with an appropriately timed acceptance.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Coming back from vacation on the 23rd -- count me in @greco


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not sure if I am on call that day but if I am I will have to stick close to home. I am a big maybe. We have some new recruits at work and I am sure there are going to be problems.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would have loved to come but I've been gigging quite heavily. That weekend I'm in Niagara Falls Friday night, Saturday afternoon matinee and Saturday night.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 90% sure I'm in, will confirm in the near future. Thanks for arranging this, it sounds awesome.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@davetcan would I be able to catch a lift?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

What's this all about? 
Driving to K-W to eat breakfast and chat?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> What's this all about?
> Driving to K-W to eat breakfast and chat?


Yes. 

I originally thought you were in Hamilton and then noticed it was actually Toronto. However, I left it...just in case.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> @davetcan would I be able to catch a lift?


Probably


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m really hoping I can come; the hang we had in KW a couple of years ago was very enjoyable.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> @torndownunit Please read this thread.


Thanks for the heads up. My issue is life is pretty much all last minute for me, so I couldn't give you an confirmation this far ahead. Especially in winter with the weather.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My issue is life is pretty much all last minute for me, so I couldn't give you an confirmation this far ahead. Especially in winter with the weather.


Yes...the weather is always an issue. 

If you decide to attend, please let me know a couple of days ahead.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Yes.
> I originally thought you were in Hamilton and then noticed it was actually Toronto. However, I left it...just in case.


Hmmm....maybe. I guess it depends on how hungry I am. And whether I need to deliver something to Dave. I'll confirm/deny later.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Yes...the weather is always an issue.
> 
> If you decide to attend, please let me know a couple of days ahead.


Will do. I am definitely going to try.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Probably


This makes me pretty damn eligible, pending any inlaw sightings I'm currently unaware of.

@greco - is there a cutoff date for attendance?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> This makes me pretty damn eligible, pending any inlaw sightings I'm currently unaware of.
> 
> @greco - is there a cutoff date for attendance?


I'm dependent on weather and getting over this damn flu. Hope to God I'm feeling better by then though


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> @greco - is there a cutoff date for attendance?


No...It would be nice to know 48 hours in advance if possible. 
However, I will be adding a few to the number I tell the restaurant...just in case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Right now I have that weekend open but shit could kick up at work so I will know better in the week before and will confirm then.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I will know better in the week before and will confirm then.


No problem. 48 hours notice is appreciated. 

I didn't want to leave it too late to let everyone know...but I fully understand that it is impossible for many to plan with any real confidence/assurance.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahhh! I’m scheduled to play at church that morning!!!

We need to do a Saturday sometime....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> ...but I fully understand that it is impossible for many to plan with any real confidence/assurance.


Indeed. When I went to the vintage guitar thing last year at that arena wherever it was I nearly got beaned by a tire that came off a pickup on the 401 near Kitchener. Maybe you could have the local nibs issue an edict requiring the good citizens to tighten their lug nuts during the month of February ... lol


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Budda said:


> This makes me pretty damn eligible, pending any inlaw sightings I'm currently unaware of.
> 
> @greco - is there a cutoff date for attendance?


Hey Budda. Nobody like's their in-laws more than hanging with a bunch of like minded musicians, do they?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wish I could watch by CCTV, LOL.

My anti-social nature (bordering on a neurosis / phobia) keeps me in my own woods most of the time (when I’m not on the road).

I like most of the people here, but social gatherings make me very uncomfortable. The absence of booze (presumably) at this one makes it more of a possibility.

You never know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The absence of booze (presumably) at this one makes it more of a possibility.


The room we will be in has a bar. I *assume* it will open at 10:00 a.m. on a Sunday. I can call them to confirm if you want.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> The room we will be in has a bar. I *assume* it will open at 10:00 a.m. on a Sunday. I can call them to confirm if you want.


LOL, nah Dave that's ok.

At 10:00 AM on a Sunday things should be relatively calm on that front.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Hey Budda. Nobody like's their in-laws more than hanging with a bunch of like minded musicians, do they?


Well im not exactly around all the time either


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Milkman said:


> LOL, nah Dave that's ok.
> 
> At 10:00 AM on a Sunday things should be relatively calm on that front.


Unless one needs/wants some hangover helper. lol


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Ahhh! I’m scheduled to play at church that morning!!!
> 
> We need to do a Saturday sometime....


 I got lucky, it's my day off.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

And it's official, I'm in.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL, nah Dave that's ok. At 10:00 AM on a Sunday things should be relatively calm on that front.


Another option is a tail gate kegger in the parking lot get an early start around 6:00 AM then breakfast set ya up for the rest of the week ... lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> @Adcandour Please read this thread


It's pretty far out there to commit right now, but it could be doable. Someone will have to "@" me a week or so prior, so I can figure things out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We should do something in Toronto like this. I could be in charge if you like. Organization is my forte! Lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> We should do something in Toronto like this. I could be in charge if you like. Organization is my forte! Lol


Start a thread and give it a try. There certainly are many local GC forum members. Good Luck with it!


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

I’d be interested in the Toronto connection @Lola


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bullet said:


> I’d be interested in the Toronto connection @Lola


Okay I will start something later today on today, right after we get home from the cottage. Can you say, “freeze my butt off”. It’s almost -37c out on the lake.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Lola said:


> Okay I will start something later today on today, right after we get home from the cottage. Can you say, “freeze my butt off”. It’s almost -37c out on the lake.


Yikes ! 
Safe travels


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Adding @Roryfan


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’m travelling home from a conference in the States the night before, will depend on how late I get in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I’m travelling home from a conference in the States the night before, will depend on how late I get in.


Would you like me to put your name on the list? 
@vokey design Does this mean you are attending also?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Would you like me to put your name on the list?
> @vokey design Does this mean you are attending also?


I am going to try my best to make it. My oldest has gymnastics comp at 7:15 that morning in King city so I may be a bit late or I may have a child or two with me if that’s OK.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

As this is a about 3 weeks away, bumping the thread seems appropriate.

After watching FYRE Festival, I am being extremely careful with how I organize this breakfast.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> As this is a about 3 weeks away, bumping the thread seems appropriate.
> 
> After watching FYRE Festival, I am being extremely careful with how I organize this breakfast.


As long as breakfast doesn't look like this...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> As long as breakfast doesn't look like this...


BTW...I have not yet received your $500.00 deposit by EMT for this event.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> BTW...I have not yet received your $500.00 deposit by EMT for this event.


Show me the supermodels!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Show me the supermodels!


This lady has a really super personality....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> As long as breakfast doesn't look like this...


Isn't that bread the shape that Fender used for some of their newer models?

Or maybe it's Wandré-bread rather than Wonder-Bread?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> As long as breakfast doesn't look like this...


Ha! I’d eat. It’s all vegetarian. Brown bread with veggies and cheese(I don’t like processed cheese but I wouldn’t waste it).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Paul M I see you are in Brantford and thought you might like to attend this.

Would you please consider twisting @Milkman 's arm and bring him with you?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

REMINDER BUMP...

Please let me know if you are attending (or if you are signed up but can't attend) and I will adjust Post #2 accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m not sure till the day before. Small kids, one injured, too much snow. Let’s see how it turns out for me. Too bad there isn’t a jam after breakfast. No that would be sunny side up. 

@greco love the supermodel shot a la Supertramp.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

@greco, I am also on the game time decision list. I am leaning toward yes, but I am out of the country until next Thursday and will have to finalize weekend plans with the family when we get back.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hi @greco put me down for "yes, weather dependent."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> will have to finalize weekend plans with the family when we get back.


No problem...just let me know


Budda said:


> Hi @greco put me down for "yes, weather dependent."


Weather dependant will apply to many, if not all. Not to worry.

I will change the date if the temperature is over 42 C in the shade.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My son may come with me. I haven't told him about it yet but when he finds out he'll likely want to come. He actually likes you guys. I'm worried.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GuitarT I added your son to post #2.
I hope you bring him and that he has fun. He might enjoy talking about playing bass with @laristotle . Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

greco said:


> He might enjoy talking about playing bass with @laristotle . Just a thought.


Weather pending.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All about the weather for me. If it's good I'll be there with Budda in tow


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Weather dependant for me too insofar as there’s a shitstorm brewing at my office and I don’t know if I can get away. Should know a day or two before.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Well you can scratch me off the list. My oldest has a gymnastics comp that afternoon out of town. If we change the time to 6am at the Flying J truck stop I can make it 

Have fun guys, just know that as you sit and relax talking gear I will be in the car with three fighting kids MJF$#


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vokey design said:


> I will be in the car with three fighting kids MJF$#


Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.

Hope your oldest is pleased with his/her results/scores in the competition.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


Mine won't


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Would you like me to put your name on the list?
> @vokey design Does this mean you are attending also?


Yes, please put me on the list. Trying to change my flight for an earlier one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Yes, please put me on the list. Trying to change my flight for an earlier one.


Done.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


This would probably be more useful with 3 kids in a van, at least they can’t scream when their mouths are full.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Mine won't


Grouchy old grinch!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Grouchy old grinch!


Despite what he says you know he wouldn't want to be doing anything else


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@jamie980 Please see post #1


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Forecast: What a mixed mess for Kitchener.

However, as we all know very well, a lot can change.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Serious heat wave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Referenced this for @davetcan ...
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/vintage-traynor-yf-10-4x10-cab.233654/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Referenced this for @davetcan ...
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/vintage-traynor-yf-10-4x10-cab.233654/


Thanks Dave 

I actually have a few pedals for sale in a few different threads (I really need to concatenate) so if any of you are interested in anything deduct $15 from the sale price as it will save me shipping it.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ernie-ball-mvp-jetter-sss.233216/

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/od-pedals-price-drops.232208/

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/pedal-clearout-price-drops.232562/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> (I really need to *concatenate*)


Whoa!...New word for me!

Concatenate comes directly from Latin concatenare, which in turn is formed from con-, meaning "with" or "together," and catena, meaning "chain." In fact, the word chain itself evolved from "catena." "Concatenate" has a somewhat longer history as an adjective, meaning "linked together," than as a verb.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I actually have a few pedals for sale in a few different threads (I really need to concatenate) so if any of you are interested in anything deduct $15 from the sale price as it will save me shipping it.
> 
> ...



Dave..
I'll take the Boss CS3 compressor...
I'll need someone to pick up for me... HAllo Dave ( Greco) .

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I'll need someone to pick up for me... HAllo Dave ( Greco) .


No problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

greco said:


> Whoa!...New word for me!


Me too.
I thought it was a typo at first. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@RYAN1987M Read post #1


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Whoa!...New word for me!
> 
> Concatenate comes directly from Latin concatenare, which in turn is formed from con-, meaning "with" or "together," and catena, meaning "chain." In fact, the word chain itself evolved from "catena." "Concatenate" has a somewhat longer history as an adjective, meaning "linked together," than as a verb.


Oh, I'm just full of useless shit


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I actually have a few pedals for sale in a few different threads (I really need to concatenate) so if any of you are interested in anything deduct $15 from the sale price as it will save me shipping it.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave. @ayrguitars can't make it on Sunday, but he has asked me to pickup the volume pedal he bought from you. And it will be great to see you as it has been a while.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent, consider it done 

It has been awhile. Still happy with that CVR?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@davetcan United wanted $1100 to change my flight, so I may not make it to the breakfast on Sunday. This being said, our body/pedal trade is still on as I’ll be in London for work on Monday & can meet you in the afternoon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

@Roryfan Works for me!


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Excellent, consider it done
> 
> It has been awhile. Still happy with that CVR?


I am still loving the CVR!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to be selling a bunch of stuff, or trying to anyway, over the next couple of months. Outside of the pedals I'll have guitars, amps, and cabs. If anyone wants to see the list shoot me a PM. I can send pics and bring some stuff with me on Sunday, within reason.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*I would like to get a final confirmation for Sunday to let the restaurant know.*

*If your name is NOT on the list and you would like to be added, just let me know. *

The local weather forecast is reasonable, apart from *high wind gusts







*


Thanks.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

The following is the list as of today.

@LexxM3 ...............confirmed
@Fox Rox .................confirmed
@laristotle................confirmed
@Hamstrung............confirmed
@troyhead..............confirmed
@davetcan .................confirmed
@markxander
@GuitarT.................confirmed (might be bringing his son)
@Budda....................confirmed
@Roryfan
@greco.....................confirmed
@Adcandour .................confirmed


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Enjoy your day folks !!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm in.


Im with him.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Im with him.


Guess we need to work out some logistics


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in, although there is a small chance of being called in for a meeting in TO at no notice. Thanks for organizing, @greco!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in, son still a maybe.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m working on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

greco said:


> apart from *high wind gusts*


That was my only concern coming back home.
My light vehicle likes to dance with the wind. lol
I'll be there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have fun guys and enjoy your time together. 

We need some pictures if everyone’s in agreement.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That was my only concern coming back home.
> My light vehicle likes to dance with the wind. lol
> I'll be there.


Just throw a Fender Twin in your back seat. That should keep you from getting blown off the road.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish you great fun guys. Milena and I would like to come, but both caught some nasty bug that we cannot eradicate


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> I wish you great fun guys. Milena and I would like to come, but both caught some nasty bug that we cannot eradicate


Take Good Care!
I hope you both recover very soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> Just throw a Fender Twin in your back seat. That should keep you from getting blown off the road.


Hmm .. sounds like a good idea. Putting some nice weight like that into the back.
However, it wont be Fender.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bigboki said:


> I wish you great fun guys. Milena and I would like to come, but both caught some nasty bug that we cannot eradicate


It's taken me close to 2 months and I'm still not 100%. No longer contagious though .

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

greco said:


> Take Good Care!
> I hope you both recover very soon.





davetcan said:


> It's taken me close to 2 months and I'm still not 100%. No longer contagious though .
> 
> Take care of yourselves.


Thank you so much for wishes. It is so annoying. You can't say we are sick, but we are not well as well (wow )
It is getting better though, but trying to just rest and drink (water, tea, smoothies) and eat well.

Have fun, and send some photos!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

greco said:


> @LexxM3 ...............confirmed
> @Fox Rox
> @laristotle................confirmed
> @Hamstrung............confirmed
> ...


Restaurant will be full of hot gas that morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

Same as Dave, I'll provide a list via PM of the gear that I plan on taking to Elmira if anyone's interested.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I’ve had something like a cold for two weeks and everyone in my office has it too. One of them has been coughing up her guts for a month or so. Another one went to a doctor and was told that whatever it is just keeps coming back when you think its gone. I’m more or less ok just not 100 percent; plan is to die in my sleep if this all don’t get better soon... lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry, @greco, but I am out. I was hoping to make it, but my wife has something planned that she can’t avoid, so I’m dadding it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

Wardo said:


> plan is to die in my sleep if this all don’t get better soon... lol


Might as well break out a 40 lb'er of bourbon and enjoy the evening .. just in case.
It won't cure you, but, it'll make you forget about it for a while. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Might as well break out a 40 lb'er of bourbon and enjoy the evening .. just in case.
> It won't cure you, but, it'll make you forget about it for a while. lol


That is pretty much what I’m doing right now .. lol


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@greco Confirmed!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread is confusing. Where do I post that I'm coming? Here. There? All over your mother's hair?

@Roryfan - don't be a ***. I better see you tomorrow. 

If anyone needs a lift from the barrie area, let me know. @JBFairthorne - you still alive?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> This thread is confusing. Where do I post that I'm coming? Here. There? All over your mother's hair?
> 
> @Roryfan - don't be a ***. I better see you tomorrow.
> 
> If anyone needs a lift from the barrie area, let me know. @JBFairthorne - you still alive?


Post here. The thread is not confusing...you are confused.
Everyone else got it.

No word from @Roryfan 

@JBFairthorne has been MIA for ages


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

No offense meant - I didn't read anything. I'm sure is pretty clear; I'm just lazy.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well it is a little confusing. For example, unless I am blind, I am not listed in post #2 as attending, but I did indicate so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> Well it is a little confusing. For example, unless I am blind, I am not listed in post #2 as attending, but I did indicate so.


Sorry ...I think that I got carried away reading the earlier posts about being able crawl/stagger to the restaurant and I forgot to enter your name.

Done!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Post here. The thread is not confusing...you are confused.
> Everyone else got it.





Adcandour said:


> No offense meant - I didn't read anything. I'm sure is pretty clear; I'm just lazy.


No offense taken. I was just kidding you!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

greco said:


> Sorry ...I think that I got carried away reading the earlier posts about being able crawl/stagger to the restaurant and I forgot to enter your name.
> 
> Done!


Thanks @greco! Might as well throw @Adcandour in there as well since he just confirmed (in his snarky way .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Adcandour is confirmed in post 135 (only)


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

greco said:


> @Adcandour is confirmed in post 135 (only)


He definitely just confirmed in #159.

I thought full actual confirmed attending list is supposed to be in post #2? Post #135 semi-duplication of #2 is a bit more confusing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> I thought full actual confirmed attending list is supposed to be in post #2? Post #135 semi-duplication of #2 is a bit more confusing.


*No further confirmations are needed. If anyone decides they can join us, please feel free to do so.*

The restaurant is expecting us.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Last I heard from Jason he was pretty sure his return flight was going to be late so he would not be making it. @Roryfan


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Last I heard from Jason he was pretty sure his return flight was going to be late so he would not be making it. @Roryfan


United wanted $1100 (change fee + fare difference) so I’m still getting home in the wee hours. It will be a game time decision based on how shitty I feel, but I doubt that Marshall will let me sleep in, so there’s a 5/8 chance I’ll show up.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> This thread is confusing. Where do I post that I'm coming? Here. There? All over your mother's hair?
> 
> @Roryfan - don't be a ***. I better see you tomorrow.


As long as you used that word in the Louis C.K. sense we’re cool.

P.S. Dr. Seuss porno - Chuck you may have found a niche.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> United wanted $1100 (change fee + fare difference) so I’m still getting home in the wee hours. It will be a game time decision based on how shitty I feel, but I doubt that Marshall will let me sleep in, so there’s a 5/8 chance I’ll show up.


I'll pack the pedals just in case


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm bringing an old Loco Box "The Choker" compressor pedal I bought new back in the early 80's. I'll trade it for any kind of drive or distortion pedal anyone may have kicking around.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Group photo!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Traynor 1/4 Horse in very good condition w/box that I'll sell for $80 if anyone is interested. I used to throw it in the gig bag "just in case" but that's kinda moot now. Surprisingly good sounding amp/pedal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@greco sorry but I’m out due to a flight delay, won’t arrive home until tomorrow afternoon. 

@davetcan I’m able to meet up on Tuesday afternoon near the London airport if that works for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> @greco sorry but I’m out due to a flight delay, won’t arrive home until tomorrow afternoon.


Thanks for letting me know. 
Sorry to hear about your flight delay.
Hopefully you will be able to relax tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> @greco sorry but I’m out due to a flight delay, won’t arrive home until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> @davetcan I’m able to meet up on Tuesday afternoon near the London airport if that works for you.


I can make that work no problem.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Even though it's a long haul from TO to Kitchipoo for the two egg breakfast I was kinda hoping to get to this - maybe next time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Even though it's a long haul from TO to Kitchipoo for the two egg breakfast I was kinda hoping to get to this - maybe next time.


It's just a little further from here to there. Maybe this summer, on the bike.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> It's just a little further from here to there. Maybe this summer, on the bike.


Can you get a roaming plan for an ankle bracelet? 



(Sorry man, couldn't resist.....)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We are here!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Running a few min late, be there shortly, save me a spot (if possible .


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well that was fun!  Great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
Here's the crew. The empty chair at bottom left is me.  Correct me guys if I'm wrong but from left and going around the table, Budda, Adcandour, Hamstrung, LexxM3, troyhead, Greco, laristotle, Fox Rox and davetcan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> The empty chair at bottom left is me.  Correct me guys if I'm wrong but from left and going around the table, Budda, Adcandour, Hamstrung, LexxM3, troyhead, Greco, laristotle, Fox Rox and davetcan.


Bang on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

I was there first, then greco. Most of the others seemed like they convoyed in.
Did some gear exchanges in the parking lot. 
Someone commented that they now know what a drug deal must feel like. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Someone commented that they now know what a drug deal must feel like. lol


At least the chance of death or incarceration is much lower after those transactions. Well............at least until the wife finds out.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> Well that was fun!  Great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
> Here's the crew. The empty chair at bottom left is me.  Correct me guys if I'm wrong but from left and going around the table, Budda, Adcandour, Hamstrung, LexxM3, troyhead, Greco, laristotle, Fox Rox and davetcan.


Cool. I recognize some of you.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Great to meet everyone (again)!

Thanks to @greco for getting everything set up. Hopefully no one got thrown off the highway due to wind on their way home!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Good time and nice chats! Thanks to Dave for picking a good spot and organizing!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for co-ordinating. It was nice to hang out with you guys again. Made me miss shit disturbing around here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Can you get a roaming plan for an ankle bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry man, couldn't resist.....)


Don't tell anyone but it comes off really easy. All I have to do is take the Trans Canada all the way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great to see everyone again, and might i say that it was a much better place to hold breakfast. Frannies was really good but hellish difficult to get a seat 

Hope the drugs work out for everyone.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

A little disappointed Chuck doesn’t look like Dave Grohl and Davetcan doesn’t look entirely crazy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

davetcan said:


> Hope the drugs work out for everyone.


I got my fix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> Well that was fun!  Great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
> Here's the crew. The empty chair at bottom left is me.  Correct me guys if I'm wrong but from left and going around the table, Budda, Adcandour, Hamstrung, LexxM3, troyhead, Greco, laristotle, Fox Rox and davetcan.


It looks like the collective hot gas cleared the restaurant.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> It looks like the collective hot gas cleared the restaurant.


Nobody wanted to hear a discussion on the merits of bacon versus sausage in omelettes.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

It was great to see some old friends and meet some new ones! Thanks @greco for organizing this. Here is another pic with @GuitarT in the photo and me out of it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like a great meetup. Also recognize a few faces.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> A little disappointed Chuck doesn’t look like Dave Grohl and Davetcan doesn’t look entirely crazy.


I clean up well (relatively speaking) and I thought Chuck had a Trudeau thing going on.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I was there first, then greco. Most of the others seemed like they convoyed in.
> Did some gear exchanges in the parking lot.
> Someone commented that they now know what a drug deal must feel like. lol


LMAO @ “now”.

Well, to be fair, what Chuck gets high on most ppl would consider office supplies...

Sorry I missed it, hope to make the next one.

P.S. Anyone going to the Bowie Alumni show on Tuesday? Planning to take the missus for authentic Ethiopian food in Kitchener before the show, would love to introduce youse guys to the joys of injera.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I thought Chuck had a Trudeau thing going on.


Dave, coming from you (or me) that’s actually an insult.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Dave, coming from you (or me) that’s actually an insult.


I wasn't talking about intelligence


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Looks like a great meet-up. With the weather forecast there was no way I was attempting a drive West. The roads here are brutal just on a windy day. Next time!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry to miss it. Too much on the weekends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Quite the hike for me! 

Hope to see everyone at RW June 2019.


----------

